# Are there any good jobs in Leeds?



## CyberRose (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok, this was gonna be a long post but to keep it short...

I have a shit admin job that I hate. Half the people who work there will be told they have no job tomorrow (hopefully I'll be one of them). I hate working for any kind of business and seeing job ads that say "are you money motivated" as if it's a good thing makes me wanna hit things. I have two degrees (BA/MA) but both in pretty useless subjects (so limited to the 'general' option). I just want a job I can get some satisfaction out of and use my brain. But are there any jobs in Leeds that are not in the financial sector cos I've been looking and looking and looking and if you don't wanna work in business it appears there is fuck all in this supposedly great city...

So anyone got any suggestions?

Please!


----------



## Spion (Jul 27, 2006)

You're in Sheffield, no? Leeds has a more diverse economy and its 'professional' sector is far larger than Sheff. So, in theory there should be more jobs of a better quality available. I know that's a vague answer but your question is full of vagueness too. You don't really sound like you know what to do and haven't carved out 'your thing' job-wise.

What do you want to do?


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 27, 2006)

theres quite a lot of different jobs in the world. Any idea what you want to do?


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 27, 2006)

It's Leeds - Wezzieland.  Isn't that answer enough to the question?

<scarpers>


----------



## Spion (Jul 27, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> It's Leeds - Wezzieland.  Isn't that answer enough to the question?
> 
> <scarpers>



Get back to Vladivostock or wherever your adopted hometown is


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 27, 2006)

Kingston upon Vladivostock, dammit!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2006)

I live in Leeds (and have been here for 2 years now). My degrees are political so obviously that's where my interest lays but specifically it's international relations which basically means nothing in Leeds! Not even any charities (as these are all based in London) I'd quite like to work with Asylum Seekers but the charity that does that requires experience in a similar role and I don't have that and can't afford time off work to volunteer. 

And yes, I have no idea what I would like (in Leeds) but I'm stuck here for another year (suppose I could make it slightly more fun buy getting "Hulse" printed on me Sheff Utd shirt!) All I know is the only graduate (general) jobs in Leeds are recruitment consultant and the rest of the jobs are in finance. I've been applying to jobs from the Reed website that are Analysts as I presume I would have to use my brain for them and involve solving problems.

But I don't wanna work in business!! Shit I have no idea!


----------



## moose (Jul 28, 2006)

There are loads of jobs in advertising in Leeds at the moment, but you might not like that industry either


----------



## Geoff Collier (Jul 28, 2006)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok, this was gonna be a long post but to keep it short...
> 
> I have a shit admin job that I hate. Half the people who work there will be told they have no job tomorrow (hopefully I'll be one of them). I hate working for any kind of business and seeing job ads that say "are you money motivated" as if it's a good thing makes me wanna hit things. I have two degrees (BA/MA) but both in pretty useless subjects (so limited to the 'general' option). I just want a job I can get some satisfaction out of and use my brain. But are there any jobs in Leeds that are not in the financial sector cos I've been looking and looking and looking and if you don't wanna work in business it appears there is fuck all in this supposedly great city...
> 
> ...



Join the fire brigade. You'd get to go walking in lovely countryside like Ilkley Moor. probably


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> There are loads of jobs in advertising in Leeds at the moment, but you might not like that industry either


Thing is with most jobs is you need experience or qualifications which I have neither of! (Well relevant exp/quals) I would be an excellent advertiser (or whatever they are called!) as I could say to them, "look, this advert is shit, people will actually make an effort to _not_ buy your product due to the shitness of your advert!"


----------



## Jason B (Aug 10, 2006)

I am a roadsweeper.
I wear orange trousers, push a barrow all day and sometimes finish work a bit on the smelly side.  Some people think it is a good job and I don't really mind it but does anybody else think it is good?


----------



## Muelllader (Aug 9, 2017)

Jason B said:


> I am a roadsweeper.
> I wear orange trousers, push a barrow all day and sometimes finish work a bit on the smelly side.  Some people think it is a good job and I don't really mind it but does anybody else think it is good?



You should contact me


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 9, 2017)

Is this some weird fetish like that fella who wants to talk about school uniforms?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Jason B said:


> I am a roadsweeper.
> I wear orange trousers, push a barrow all day and sometimes finish work a bit on the smelly side.  Some people think it is a good job and I don't really mind it but does anybody else think it is good?


Have you really been a member since 2006 and this is your first post?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2017)

Muelllader said:


> You should contact me


Member since 2008 and 7 posts. What's going on? Are you two the same person?


----------



## The Boy (Sep 8, 2017)

Shirl said:


> Have you really been a member since 2006 and this is your first post?



That post is from 2006


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2017)

The Boy said:


> That post is from 2006


I should pay more fucking attention


----------



## Shirl (Sep 8, 2017)

I still think they could be the same person


----------

